# WLAN-Stick NUR für Linux



## stain (13. September 2008)

Moisen!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es eigentlich auch einen USB WLAN-Stick NUR für Linux gibt? Also einer, der wirklich hauptsächlich auf Linux abgestimmt ist, und nicht erst durch schlechte Linuxtreiber, die gepatcht werden müssen (wie bei meinem bisherigen Stick: AVM Fritz! WLAN-Stick), oder den ndiswrapper zum laufen gebracht werden müssen. Er muss auch nicht unter Windows unterstützt werden! 

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. September 2008)

> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.



Was ich mit diesem, wahrscheinlich recht bekannten, Zitat ausdruecken will ist dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann dass ein Hardware-Hersteller den Grossteil der potentiellen Kaeuferschaft generell aussen vor lassen will und gezielt keinen Windows-Treiber anbietet.

Es gibt aber WLAN-Hardware die unter Linux gut, zuverlaessig und schmerzfrei nutzbar ist, und zwar von Intel.
Intel ist ja bekannt dafuer sehr freundlich gegenueber der OpenSource-Community zu sein. Intel bietet im Grunde fuer all seine Hardware freie Treiber, und mit frei ist hier im Sinne Freier Software gemeint, und nicht nur kostenfrei. So z.B. ist mit Intel-GPUs Hardware-3D kein Problem, wenn auch nicht so performant wie mit ATI- oder nVidia-Karten. Dafuer mit weniger Aufwand.
Genauso verhaelt es sich mit Intel-WLAN. Funktioniert einfach.
Mein Notebook hat den IWL3945-Chip und schon Fedora 7, welches das erste System war das ich dort nach Entfernung von Windows Wegda installiert habe, hat den Chip problemlos erkannt und unterstuetzt.

Also: Intel!


----------



## LarsT (14. September 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Was ich mit diesem, wahrscheinlich recht bekannten, Zitat ausdruecken will ist dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann dass ein Hardware-Hersteller den Grossteil der potentiellen Kaeuferschaft generell aussen vor lassen will und gezielt keinen Windows-Treiber anbietet.
> 
> Es gibt aber WLAN-Hardware die unter Linux gut, zuverlaessig und schmerzfrei nutzbar ist, und zwar von Intel.
> Intel ist ja bekannt dafuer sehr freundlich gegenueber der OpenSource-Community zu sein. Intel bietet im Grunde fuer all seine Hardware freie Treiber, und mit frei ist hier im Sinne Freier Software gemeint, und nicht nur kostenfrei. So z.B. ist mit Intel-GPUs Hardware-3D kein Problem, wenn auch nicht so performant wie mit ATI- oder nVidia-Karten. Dafuer mit weniger Aufwand.
> ...



Nun, es gibt keine USB-Sticks mit Intel-WLAN-Chip, leider nur Karten oder als Bestandteil eines Chipsatzes.


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. September 2008)

Genrell stellt Wlan unter Linux ja kein Problem dar, da es für die meisten Chips, die verwendet werden offene Treiber gibt. Bei USB ist einfach das Problem, dass es keine übliche Schnittstelle ist und der Hersteller einen extra Treiber braucht um auf die Karte im Stick zuzugreifen. Denn in den Sticks wird auch kein anderer Chipsatz verwendet als in PCI-Karten. Man kann ihn einfach nicht ansprechen. Also schaust für deinen stationären PC vllt einfach nach einer PCI-Karte für deren Chip ein offener Treiber existiert oder nach einem Lan-Kabel


----------

